# An unBURRlieveable performance!



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great job, Ax!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Good boy Ax! You certainly do your Dad proud!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great videos, Ax is amazing. 

That was a lot of burrs, know Ax was happy you got them out for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That boy is just a thrill to watch. Were those those the big one inch long burrs abut the size of your thumb? My dogs find the worst patch of those at the lake and run through it, I swear they do it on purpose every time! I saturate their coat with cheap conditioner and it helps slide them out, then after the bath they feel like silk.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Cowboy Magic is your best friend! Work it into the burrs, wait about 60 seconds, and they comb out pretty easily.
Great videos!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Those are GREAT! Nice to see him in action. It is adorable that he likes to dip into the water after he gets it.

Duh DAAAAAD, way to wing it and send him into the WEEDS  He was just being a good boy and doing his job


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

mylissyk said:


> That boy is just a thrill to watch. Were those those the big one inch long burrs abut the size of your thumb? My dogs find the worst patch of those at the lake and run through it, I swear they do it on purpose every time! I saturate their coat with cheap conditioner and it helps slide them out, then after the bath they feel like silk.


No, these were less than a quarter inch in diameter. I know the inch long bad boys you speak of though. They grow a little further down the beach and while no picnic, they are *slightly* preferable because the barbs are not quite as sharp. They are also easier to spot when they pick them up.

I like the conditioner trick, I will definitely try it when (not if) he gets covered in them again.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Those are GREAT! Nice to see him in action. It is adorable that he likes to dip into the water after he gets it.
> 
> Duh DAAAAAD, way to wing it and send him into the WEEDS  He was just being a good boy and doing his job


Thank you very kindly. The dips in the water on the return trip are a cooling strategy he developed. He obviously generates quite a bit of heat sprinting like that many times in a row. He was actually cheating a bit that day. He usually doesn't get that big a lead before I release the disc but I was really trying to 'grip it and rip it' for max distance with the tail wind. I swear, If I could somehow figure out how to add 15-20 yards average to my throws, he could win a national championship. I *know* he could run them down and catch them...

Yes, a HUGE Duh to me. Happens occasionally. Believe me there are many times when I release the disc and wish I hadn't. Once he goes into pursuit mode, there's no calling him off. Once he sees it go over his head, it's ON, regardless of what obstacles are in his path.

He is an extraordinarily good boy and as far as he's concerned it IS his job - his life's work!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Cowboy Magic is your best friend! Work it into the burrs, wait about 60 seconds, and they comb out pretty easily.
> Great videos!


I'll look into getting some online. Never seen it here in NY.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I have furminator spray detangler. Works great and seems to have slightly less yukky stuff in it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Try places where they sell horse products, like Farm and Fleet, Fleet Farm, Tractor Supply, Big R, or online places like Valley Vet, Amazon, etc.

Be sure to get the DETANGLER, not the conditioner or shampoo.

It's not greasy at all, it works into the coat nicely.



alphadude said:


> I'll look into getting some online. Never seen it here in NY.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

I did it again....like the *MORON* I am, I did it again!!! 

Remember that movie from the 80's where Michael Douglas played Gordon Gecco, the corporate raider whose tag line was "greed is good"? Well I got greedy tonight. The conditions were among the best I've seen in a LONG time. The wind was blowing perfectly straight down the beach at the perfect speed and the discs were sailing ridiculously far. I paced off the foot prints in the sand and his longest was a mammoth 92 yards. The discs were flying so far and straight and Ax was running them down so effortlessly, I thought, tonight's the night we FINALLY touch the 100 yard mark with a conventional disc and get it on video. Ax has gone way over 100 yards with the Pro Rings but never with a disc. The limitation is *mine*, not his. Matter of fact I was just thinking I have never seen him perform better. Tonight was going to be the night...just a little extra effort, a touch more snap in my right wrist. Focus! 

Of course, I YANKED it right, badly, and put it SMACK DAB IN THE MIDDLE of the *HUGE* burr patch beyond the dune. I called Ax off, but when he's in pursuit mode, there's no stopping him. I sprinted down the beach after him, and up the dune. By the time I got there he was on his way out of the huge thicket (with the disc of course). He was COVERED with burrs...they were sticking out of his poor face. In retrospect, I wish I had the presence of mind to snap a digital pic - it would definitely have been one for the archives. He had over 20 on his head alone. I pulled over 60 off him before we left the beach 45 mins later. When I got him home, my sister luckily had a matt removal tool and ironically, some Cowboy Magic - for her Cocker Spaniel. I removed another 50+ from him which took an additional hour. He had an even half dozen stuck in his remaining "boy bit" alone. He didn't even whimper, just stood there stoically and sucked it up.

We eclipsed a personal record tonight alright...most burrs *ever* in one outing by a factor of at least 3...


----------

